# FS: pig nose turtle



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

very healthy eats pellets and shrimps. about 3.5-4"

300 firm


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have any pics?

Where are located?


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

pics up up up


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

location location location? lol! i wana know how far i have to drive


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry located in Surrey


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

nice turtle, what size tank do you need to keep them in? ty


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ryu said:


> nice turtle, what size tank do you need to keep them in? ty


size XXXlg tank.....


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> size XXXlg tank.....


eventually at least a 300g with 3 foot depth, in my opinion.


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

For baby to start, how fast they grown in the tank and size


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

is the turtle still for sale?


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

yes still for sale. eatting like a pig. gettin bigger each day


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you got mail!


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

getting bigger n bigger


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

bigger n bigger


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awww... cute little thing!!! Gawd i want it!


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

this turtle is fully aquatic right???
if so I will take for sure
give Kevin a call at 604-202-3781 or e-mail [email protected]
I also Live in Surrey Newton Area


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, its fully Aquatic for sure. TY


----------



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

still got one more to go, this one is really nice asking 300 obo


----------

